# Accept_license

## carlos plaza

Un saludo a todos los integrantes de este amable foro.

Interesante lo que se esta pensando sobre la nueva política de licencias https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1094564.html

Ya he empezado a tener problemas, estoy solucionando. Cuando no pueda, como de costumbre pediré ayuda.

----------

